# Vizsla Breeder



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi I'm looking at purchasing a Vizsla pup. I live in Fargo, ND and wondering if there are any reputable dealers nearby? 
(200 miles preferably)
Thanks!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Few and far between for the really good bloodlines. My cousin went all the way to texas to get both of his females.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ya that's what I have been hearing so far. I know a couple of people that got their pup from Illinois or Wisconsin.


----------



## wannabefishing (Dec 1, 2003)

lance in bismarck nd has some good looking hard hunting vizslas. 701-426-0425 is his number. if i didnt have my mind made up and deposit on a pudelointer already i would have bought pup from him this fall.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for responding! Does he have a website by chance?


----------



## wannabefishing (Dec 1, 2003)

i dont think so.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I got my Visula 15 years ago from a place in Ohio near Todelo, sorry I do not remember the breeder but she was a great hunter. OH she was also the runt of the litter.

 Al


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

check your pm's


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

pm sent


----------

